# Cone Spacers on your Allez



## kets (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi guys,
Is there any way I can use an 8mm or 16mm cone spacers to replace the stock 20mm ones?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

kets said:


> Hi guys,
> Is there any way I can use an 8mm or 16mm cone spacers to replace the stock 20mm ones?


You can, but then you'll have to deal with the excess steerer tube above the stem. If it's a CF steerer, Spec doesn't recommend spacers above the stem, so you'd need to cut it.. _carefully_. 

With alu steerers it's generally acceptable to use spacers above the stem, but I'd keep it in the 5-10mm range. Depending on the height of the conical spacer used, you may still need to cut the excess and relocate the star nut (or similar) that distance down the tube.


----------



## gte105u (Aug 12, 2012)

Have you thought about getting a different angle shim for the stem if you are wanting a lower handlebar heigh? I have seen them on ebay. A selection comes when you buy a stem, or you may be able to get just the shims from you LBS or Specialized. May help keep you from cutting the steerer if it gets you the desired outcome.


----------

